# Death Metal: Originals vs. Radio Disney Versions



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

For those who find death metal too abrasive, there are luckily lighter and softer versions of death metal songs available. For example, here's a death metal song in its... death metal form:






Here is the Radio Disney version:






Which do you prefer?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I really like death metal, but I also like to laugh!  but HEY! Are you making fun of death, metal, or both? I watched them both! FUNNY!!! I still like Napalm Death over Cannibal Corpse \m/


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I am making fun of death, life, metal, noble gas etc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

post deleted, sorry mods.


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

It is funny, I like it. Did you make it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Amen to xenon :tiphat:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Poodle said:


> It is funny, I like it. Did you make it?


I didn't.



dogen said:


> Amen to xenon :tiphat:


Crystal Clear Clarification needed.

edit: Not needed anymore, I got it.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I remember the Andy Rehfeldt channel, he has some hilarious and clever arrangements. The radio Disney versions are gold, some of them are almost cute in a way. The Slipknot Wait and bleed one is a masterpiece, and Metallica Enter Sandman. Also the Ozzy Osborne one!

Minor key > Major Key stuff going on! :lol:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Just my two cents: Every time I listen to a Death Metal song (granted, not often) with the gravelly lyrics, I can't help but think of Cookie Monster from _The Muppets_. Having this image in my head as the music is playing really defeats the experience.


----------

